# onkelz Comeback 2014



## Dedde (31. Januar 2014)

Wie gestern bekannt gegeben gibts am 20. Juni ein Comeback Konzert. 
Ich frag mich ob sie wieder richtig zusammen sind und neue lieder machen oder ob es bei diesem einen konzi bleibt...


----------



## Oberst Klink (31. Januar 2014)

Ein Comeback für ein einziges Konzert fände Ich schon etwas schwachsinnig. Mich würde es aber auf jeden Fall freuen, wenn sie es länger als nur für ein Konzert aushalten.


----------



## Wiggo (5. Februar 2014)

Reunion für ein Konzert klingt für mich -trotz aller Meldungen der Band - nach "Kasse machen"


----------

